# Physical Ailments From Heavy Gear



## androiduk (Feb 5, 2013)

Anybody else out there suffer any physical ailments from your gear and what did you do about it? I'm a long time street photographer and I typically shoot for 4 or 5 hours or more at a time. My current equipment (T2i/tamron 18-270) isn't overly heavy by itself but I'm a slight individual and the length of time I walk around on hard concrete takes it's toll. Add to that is the fact that the camera tends to stay on one half of the body the whole time because it's easier and faster to shoot like that. I have a long microfibre strap that let's the camera rest on my buttock cheek (sorry). The constant banging on my body doesn't bother me there. Any higher and the camera would bang against one's hip bone which gets very painful after about 1/2 an hour. About a year ago I started waking up in the morning with very painful soles. It would eventually go away but it scared me that it would become permanent. A visit to the local podiatrist resulted in shoe inserts ($600) and all of a sudden I felt very old. I decided I didn't want to live with the inserts especially since it really limited what kind of shoes I could wear. So I adjusted my shooting regimen. I don't go out for as long as I used to and I take regular sit down breaks. My shooting is alot more targeted to smaller areas with a higher chance of getting decent shots rather than walking endlessly through low percentage neighbourhoods with sparse opportunities.
The reason I didn't upgrade to a full frame earlier was the weight but the 6D solved that problem. The 6D with a 24-105 lens is almost equal to the weight I'm carrying now. Something to consider for all you young'uns out there that plan on shooting your whole life. Maybe check in with a podiatrist every couple of years and keep an eye on your neck and hips.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2013)

Although I do not blame my camera equipment for my problem, I did sell my 1D MK IV and return a new 70-200mm f/2.8L as well as selling a 600mmL due to the weight. I've been retired since 1998, and last year my hands were hurting so much that holding the heavy cameras was a big issue. I had carpal tunnel surgery last fall, but there has not been any huge improvement, it might takw another 8 months before I'll know if the surgery solved my problems.
In the meanwhile, I use a 5D MK III and lighter lenses. I use my 100-400mmL sparingly. Holding them for several hours gets very painful.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you thought of running shoes? They are made for feet that take a pounding day after day after day... far better than shoes or sneakers. Where I live there is a place for runners called "the running room" with fantastic advice from the staff... but just about any city should have several places like that...

I have also seen some neat harnesses for cameras.... goes over both shoulders... camera hangs in front, doesn't bounce around, and easy access.


----------



## Menace (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm 5'6" with not much upper body strength but can easily lug around a 5d III with 70-200 IS II for hours using my black rapid 7 strap. Maybe it will work for you - worth trying it out at your local camera dealer.

Good luck


----------



## Ricku (Feb 5, 2013)

This is why I'm thinking about switching to full frame mirrorless later this year or the next. Leica and Sony have already proven that FF can be small and light.. Right now, uber expensive Leica is the only choice, but rumor is that Sony and Fuji will release their compact FF systems very soon. 

At the moment, I'm carrying my 5D2, 70-200 f/2.8 II, 35L, 24L, Macbook Air, + filters and accessories inside a Thinktank shoulderbag.. It is pure torture for my shoulders, and I don't think it is good for my physical health.


----------



## Rat (Feb 5, 2013)

A good physiotherapist might help. I'm getting treatment to my right shoulder that probably didn't even exist 20 years ago - back then, they only treated muscles and joints, now they start with the nervous system. And it really works wonders for me.

Don't try and find workarounds - you'll be easy on some muscles but twice as stressful on others. A BR or Sunsniper strap might help, as might running shoes, but you want to work on the way you handle your camera (regular workouts really do help), not just change it. That'll only change which body parts are hurting 



Ricku said:


> At the moment, I'm carrying my 5D2, 70-200 f/2.8 II, 35L, 24L, Macbook Air, + filters and accessories inside a Thinktank shoulderbag.. It is pure torture for my shoulders, and I don't think it is good for my physical health.


I used slingshots on several longer trips and always regretted that. I now have a Kata (3N1-20, off the top of my head) that transforms from sling into fully fledged backpack - a balanced load is much, much, much easier to carry.


----------



## tron (Feb 5, 2013)

Ricku said:


> At the moment, I'm carrying my 5D2, 70-200 f/2.8 II, 35L, 24L, Macbook Air, + filters and accessories inside a Thinktank shoulderbag.. It is pure torture for my shoulders, and I don't think it is good for my physical health.


Now I do not know your needs but is that Macbook really necessary to carry with you? I mean do you edit your photos before returning to home?

Also if you shoot landscapes (and not portraits) a 70-200 f/4L IS would be a joy to use and carry (speaking of personal experience since I have both) 

If you are a landscape shooter I believe the above 2 changes will alleviate your burden.


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 5, 2013)

I carry a 7d BG with a 300 2.8 + 2x TC on one side on a Blackrapid, and another 7D with a 70-200 2.8 IS on the other side in a lowepro toploader with another lens or two. Sometimes, I also have my backpack with several more lenses on. Exercise helps...

But to the OP's problem, just wear the inserts. Find good shoes and wear them. Likely, you have an underlying problem exacerbated by the walking on concrete, which still exists whether or not it is flaring up, and could cause you hip, knee, and back problems. The inserts will help correct your gait to help avoid these problems...


----------



## Wilmark (Feb 5, 2013)

I have found if I am shooting in excess of 4 hours and mainly with the heavier kit like the 70-200, I experience pain and fatigue in my 'trigger' hand between the index and middle fingers - I wonder if there is some kind of long term problem. It goes away after a couple of days. I suspect that the longer lenses further complicate the equation as it not only weight but a combination of weight and the moment forces due to the perpendicular direction of the forces.


----------



## rmt3rd (Feb 5, 2013)

Wilmark said:


> I have found if I am shooting in excess of 4 hours and mainly with the heavier kit like the 70-200, I experience pain and fatigue in my 'trigger' hand between the index and middle fingers - I wonder if there is some kind of long term problem. It goes away after a couple of days. I suspect that the longer lenses further complicate the equation as it not only weight but a combination of weight and the moment forces due to the perpendicular direction of the forces.



I had the same issue, shooting with a 50D after a 5-6 hour wedding. My right hand would just pure ache. I determined my problem was that I was using to much grip power with my right hand and not enough support power with the left hand, which caused the aching after several hours. It was not a conscious thing I was doing, but now that I am more aware of what I was doing, I have consciously made an effort to provide better support with my non-trigger hand. This has helped. I also mainly shoot with a larger body (5DM3) now and have had no issues.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 5, 2013)

I am getting to the point that gear weight is becoming a problem. I have made 2 resolutions, and so far they are working.

1. I don't buy camera bags, or suitcases (really any bag) that does not have wheels. I do have one smaller bag (2 bodies + 4 lenses) that does not have wheels, but that goes down into my "artist bag" This is sort of a bigger version of a lawyers bag, a giant briefcase. It has wheels and a handle. 

2. I use a monopod almost all the time. Instead of adding weight to my frame, I take some off. The monopod and camera are a hiking stick, something to lean on. Occasionally I whack people with it.

Of course pairing down your kit also results in big weight savings. Instead of 6 lenses you might need, take 3 that you will. Make up the difference with your own skill and creativity (You old fart)


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2013)

I should also mention that real backpacks beat the heck out of photography backpacks. They are adjustable for different body sizes, have better shoulder straps, and a real waistbelt... the load is carried by your body, not just the shoulders.... it moves with you, not swinging around. Try some out at a decent camping store... in Canada places like Mountain Equipment Co-op.... or REI in the states...


----------



## risc32 (Feb 7, 2013)

My brother used to shoot weddings and commercials with a shoulder mounted video cam has some back and neck problems to this day as a result. my camera gear weighs me down, but no problems yet. if canon decides to make everything out of carbon fiber, i'll be all in.


----------



## Stickman (Feb 12, 2013)

androiduk said:


> I'm a long time street photographer and I typically shoot for 4 or 5 hours or more at a time.



Meaning you like to wander around on foot and take pictures, or meaning something different?


----------



## pwp (Feb 12, 2013)

I used to visit the osteopath a few times a year to straighten my back out. That was before I got smarter about HOW I carry my gear, and what I choose to take when there is a lot of walking involved. Sometimes it's just smart to hire a very strong, young assistant for the day. 

I like the big three L zooms, the 16-35 f/2.8II, the 24-70 f/2.8 and the 70-200 f/2.8isII. Just three lenses that will cover just about any situation. Backpacks are great for the walking jobs, and when you need to lug bags and lighting cases from the carpark to the job location, you can't beat a well designed cart. This is one of the best from Ruxxac.
RuXXac-Cart Range of Folding Hand Truck Trolley by Braucke from Index Direct Ltd

I haven't seen an osteopath this century, and I certainly have more weight on jobs than I used to. Just traveling smarter these days...

-PW


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Feb 12, 2013)

The old dilemma.

Carrying the gear comfortable like in a backpack (the thinktank Streetwalker HD I like a lot) causes a longer time to get to the camera and eventually miss a shot.

Carrying it on a shoulder strap you can draw much faster, but can cause pain.

My compromise is a holster with a broad strap to walk around or a chest harness to carry it in the front. 
If the weather is fine, I have the lid half open to be faster.

At sport events I use the breaks to lay down the camera for a short time, this helped me a lot.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 12, 2013)

Yoga
swimming 

smartwool socks!

and I totally agree with the regular backpack strategy,,, thats what i use when biking through shots on a course or large event.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 12, 2013)

I felt some pain after carrying my DSLR around Disneyland for the first time. It got me to start working out again. Is that an option for you? even some daily push ups could help...not sure of your age or general health but a normal exercise routine has done wonders for my back and shoulders.


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 12, 2013)

Canon has a bunch of small prime lenses which are fabulously lightweight. Pick any ONE of these and you will save a lot of weight.

24/2.8 IS
28/2.8 IS
28/1.8
35/2.0 IS
40/2.8 STM pancake
50/1.4 USM
50/2.5 Macro
50/1.8

But pick just one, not two or three. In particular, the 40mm pancake lens is a delight to carry.


----------



## agierke (Feb 12, 2013)

if i shoot 2 all day weddings on a weekend, i need a full day to recover physically. my back and my ankles are just wrecked after a stint like that.

a few things that i have done to alleviate the soreness:

1. Black Rapid straps - puts the weight of the camera comfortably around my shoulders and allows the weight to shift so that its not pressing down on one point for long
2. Bought several pairs of Clarks shoes...those things are just damn comfortable and have spared me a ton of pain in my feet and ankles.
3. more thoughtful packing of my bag - i don't bring everything i might need anymore. i bring specific gear for whatever shoot i'm doing so i can keep weight down.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 12, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> The old dilemma.
> 
> Carrying the gear comfortable like in a backpack (the thinktank Streetwalker HD I like a lot) causes a longer time to get to the camera and eventually miss a shot.
> 
> ...




And for that problem I'm still searching for the perfect bag that is comfortable and will hold only a gripped body with a 50L, a 135L and a flash. Nothing too bulky that is build for more stuff where you end up taking just those additional items that put you over the edge after a few hours.


----------



## applecider (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm literally in the same shoes as you... Have hammertoes and have to wear orthotics and meter my on foot time and change shoes frequently. Also have shoulder issues.

So for the feet the orthotics and time in the gym every day stretching the achilles and toes, long soaks in warm water if not acutely hurting cold if bad. I also do a series of shoulder exercises geared to improve both rotator cuff and strengthen lifting ability. Google rotator cuff exercises and you'll get the gist. I work in weight work on the triceps and deltoid groups to improve my big lens strength. 

Someone needs to put together a nice yoga, weight or flexibility package or book geared to photographers. Tai Chi for photographers. 

Plus 2 on the black rapid strap though, if the op hasn't tried one he should.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 12, 2013)

I got a StreetWalker Pro to carry around my 5DIII and 300 2.8L lens. One of the benefits of this backpack is that you can get an accessory that allows you to connect your camera strap to the backpack shoulder straps thus taking the weight off your neck. They sell a special strap with rings on it for that purpose but I found that I can just clip the accessory straps onto the Canon strap (thin part) and it supports the camera just fine.

I carry that combo around all day without any pain at all. the StreetWalker Pro is also a minimalist backpack. Pretty thin and is nice when you have to walk in tight quarters or at a wedding or sporting event.

To get stuff out of your backpack you have to "detach" the camera but it's worth the effort to save the neck and back. 

I have even carried my 5DIII with attached 300 2.8 in the backpack and strapped my 7D with 600 F4L to the backpack harness and felt reasonably comfortable walking in the woods. Your legs get a bit tired from carrying that weight but from an ailment perspective I haven't had anything to complain about and it gets you in shape really fast!


----------



## KyleSTL (Feb 12, 2013)

This post is in stark contrast to another one here:

*I love big gear*
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12507.0

I agree with the sentiment here. I used to carry an XTi with battery grip because it was taller and more comfortable to carry. When I upgraded to a 30D, and eventually to my current 5D, I never once considered the BG because they were more comfortable to carry even without it. I don't think I'd ever buy a '1D' type body. I appreciate a smaller rig with good image quality over one with excellent image quality that is heavier. I appreciate the fact that both Canon and Nikon are making smaller, lighter FF DSLRs made partially with plastic (gasp!). I wish Canon would make more FF zoom lenses that are smaller and lighter than the current selection (like my 28-105mm II). Here's a quick comparison of common standard zoom lenses:


Lens Dimensions Filter WeightEF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 USM72 x 78mm58mm330gEF 24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 USM73 x 70mm67mm380gEF 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 II USM72 x 75mm58mm375gEF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM78 x 97mm72mm549gEF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM84 x 107mm77mm670gEF 24-70mm f/4L IS USM83 x 93mm77mm600gEF 28-70mm f/2.8L USM83 x 118mm77mm880gEF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM83 x 125mm77mm950gEF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM89 x 113mm82mm805g

Compared to my 28-105mm, the 28-135mm looks and feels large (I owed both and preferred the former so I kept it), and the 24-105mm is slightly bigger and heavier than it. All the lenses above have Ring USM, metal mounts and at least Canon's mid-grade build quality. Clearly smaller and lighter lenses are a real possibility (without going the cheapie route - i.e. 28-80mm, 28-90mm, 35-80mm, etc), whether or not Canon can make money on it is another issue entirely.

Also I still contend that Canon should make a smaller, lighter FF UWA lens than the current 17-40mm, similar in size and weight to the 20-35mm of yesteryear:


Lens Dimensions Filter WeightEF 20-35mm f/3.5-5.6 USM84 x 69mm77mm340gEF 17-40mm f/4L USM84 x 97mm77mm475gEF 20-35mm f/2.8L79 x 89mm72mm570gEF 17-35mm f/2.8L USM84 x 96 mm77mm545gEF 16-35mmf/2.8L USM84 x 103mm77mm600gEF 16-35mmf/2.8L II USM89 x 112mm82mm640g

If Canon would introduce a new '24-85mm f/3.5-4.5'-like lens and a '20-35mm f/3.5-4.5'-like lens I would be first in line to order them.


----------



## Zen (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I sympathize with the OP big time. At age 76 and with genetically flat feet, significant arthritus and sciatica, I've looked for solutions to several of the same problems the OP and the others mention. I shoot a 5D3, and even with the lightest lenses, I simply cannot handle the weight on an ordinary neck strap. 

So rather than going through a dozen or more shoulder/neck strap combinations that won't work anyway, all at significant expense, I've rejected that type of strap completely. Instead, I use a hand strap [currently a Canon, but with a Camdapter on the way] that gives good support to my right hand, yet allows easy use of my fingers.

Then, instead of trying to hold the camera constantly, I use a Lowe Pro Roller Attache X 50 bag. It's on wheels and easily handles my 5D3 with lens attached, a second lens, a flash, spare batteries and cards, and several other small accessories. If needed, I can stuff another mid sized lens in on top, but I seldom need one. The outer shell of the case is pretty stiff, making it easy to strap my tripod to the top whenever I want to take it along. What makes the case so convenient is that it opens at the top with a double slider zipper, hinges at the bottom, and with the zip undone all the way, the bag stays open without trouble. I generally leave the cam in the open case as I move around, then just grab it out of the top when I need it. If the terrain is rough, or there are others around and don't want the cam exposed to their view, I can close the zips a bit and close the compartment a little or all teh way. Thus, all the weight is in the bag except for the few minutes I actually hold the camera while shooting. Moreover, this thing is a convertible. That is, the part that actually contains the camera gear, can be lifted out of the roller base and converted to a shoulder bag, if needed. I've never needed it that way, though. When closed all the way, the bag easily fits in the carry on space on most [all?] planes.

This system works well for me and allows me more time with the camera. I'd suggest taking a look at this bag and a hand strap. Incidentally, one of the accessories I always carry is a bottle of Tylenol Arthritus Pain Relief 650mg strength. ;D

Good luck to all. Whatever you do, I hope you can resolve the problems and avoid the aches and pains that keep you away from doing what you want to do.

Zen


----------



## Rat (Feb 13, 2013)

Zen said:


> So rather than going through a dozen or more shoulder/neck strap combinations that won't work anyway, all at significant expense, I've rejected that type of strap completely. Instead, I use a hand strap [currently a Canon, but with a Camdapter on the way] that gives good support to my right hand, yet allows easy use of my fingers.


I've used a handstrap with my gripped bodies since forever, but I don't find them as comfortable with 'bare' bodies, what with the leeway because of the battery compartment. That Camdapter looks pretty good - and with quick release plate compatibility too! Could you keep us up to date on how that suits you?


----------



## Zen (Feb 13, 2013)

"That Camdapter looks pretty good - and with quick release plate compatibility too! Could you keep us up to date on how that suits you?"

Will be happy to report back. Give me a week to test it out.

Zen


----------



## samkatz (Feb 13, 2013)

I have many back issues, not caused by my photography, but aggravated by prolonged shooting sessions. since I'm not a pro, i can try to limit my time, but it's hard since I love shooting . I'm actually "trading down" in equipment, not for $$$ reasons, but for weight. It's just a fact of life. I use a carbon fiber monopod often to help me hold up the camera lens. I use a Cotton Carrier Vest if I'm using a telephoto. not perfect. I rarely carry two kits at a time like I used to.

The problem isn't just weight. Having any weight hanging from the neck is bad, and the position of holding a camera steady w/arms close to the body, and focusing for a long time is very bad for our muscles..

I wish the camera and accessory mfrs. would take into account the number of aging or aching photographers, pro or amateur who have limitations. Like more DO type lenses, decent mid range SLR's that don't weigh a ton, etc. As far as carry the stuff around, there are so many products, but none seem to hit the mark yet.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 14, 2013)

The problem with the heaviest lenses is no joke. 

I spent $12,000 on a 600mm f/4 lens and was getting some truly epic shots right out of the box. But the sucker weighed _*8.64 pounds*_, and it really took a toll on my health! 

Very soon I noticed a severe pain in my gut. I disregarded it for several days, although it was accompanied by an audible "growling" in my abdomen. After about 5 days, I noticed my skin was reddening and actually blistering as well. It was very tender, and excruciatingly painful during daylight hours in particular. 

Finally I had to go to the doctor and I was startled by the diagnosis: Malnutrition from having no money to eat, plus exposure/sunstroke from living under that very nice bridge near my old home! 

Reluctantly I sold my lovely, heavy lens (at a loss). My symptoms went away almost immediately after I used the money to buy some groceries and pay the rent.

So watch out for the very heaviest lenses. I could have *died*.


----------



## androiduk (Feb 14, 2013)

OP here. Thanks for all the input folks. It seems like there are plenty of people out there who are adversely affected by heavy gear and the industry would be well advised to address is at least somewhat considering the over 40 crowd is making up a significant part of the population. There have been a number of suggestions about different straps but the one I'm using now is perfectly suited for street photography and it would take lots of pain for me to change it. As I mentioned before, it's a very long strap and the camera rests on my butt cheek. The strap (reflex E by kata-bags) is very slippery and provides the two things a street photographer needs most, stealth and speed. If you're walking towards me you can't even see the camera and a quick grab with my left hand brings it from my hip to shooting position in a second. Since I'm very happy with that setup and my new camera purchase (6D/24-105) is very close in weight to my old gear (T2i/tamron 18-270) I decided to concentrate on changing the way I shoot. When I'm out shooting I'm just so damn happy and content that I forget to sit/eat/drink,etc. That has to stop! Regular sit downs, snacks and drinks and a general pacing of myself will have to prevail. I probably should have done that before and I wouldn't have as many problems now. A good lesson if you're still young so you can keep shooting comfortably into old age. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Zen (Feb 17, 2013)

Zen said:


> "That Camdapter looks pretty good - and with quick release plate compatibility too! Could you keep us up to date on how that suits you?"
> 
> Will be happy to report back. Give me a week to test it out.
> 
> Zen



The Camdapters came quickly from B&H, and I installed immediately. They came with clear instructions, and a drinking straw, of all things, to aid installation. I ordered 2 copies in black. They have other colors as well.

Installation took but a minute, literally, and the straps are easily adjustable to your hand. The leather is soft surfaced, not suede, and your hand slips in and out easily, depending on how tight you like the strap to "hug" your hand. They do give a feeling of security, make it easier to grip the cam, and you can adjust loosely enough that you can use your fingers and still have a nice firm grip on the cam. I notice that with the strap, I do not need to grip the cam as tightly as without it. Wish I had known about these before, and yes, I WOULD recommend to a friend.

At only $27 each, they're worth a try. And, no, I do not work for Camdapter . . . .

Zen ;D ;D


----------



## marcosm (Feb 25, 2013)

I spend a lot of time on my feet for work, so I'm wearing inserts these days. It has really helped and I also get my feet massaged every so often. A full-body massage couldn't hurt either, but the foot massages are cheap and quick. Also, make sure the straps to your backpack are properly secured. A secure backpack ensures the weight is properly distributed. Definitely helps to work out and stay fit!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2013)

pwp said:


> This is one of the best from Ruxxac.
> RuXXac-Cart Range of Folding Hand Truck Trolley by Braucke from Index Direct Ltd
> 
> I haven't seen an osteopath this century, and I certainly have more weight on jobs than I used to. Just traveling smarter these days...
> ...


I have to say that if you work like the people in this video, they are still working like foolish young who think their back is indestructible, you will always have back problems! Have they not heard lift with the legs not the back, crouching to assemble/erect the trolley would also be better than bending at the waist. I have been having problems since about my mid 30's, no more picking up engines alone or IRS differentials one handed! :-[
I second about slingbacks, very bad idea, I have a Tamrac Expedition 7x, it has straps approaching if not equaling luggage style rucksacks with plenty of adjustments to get comfortable. It still needs to be loaded evenly to avoid overloading one side of the body. Best part was it was not horrendously expensive given my budget. I have a trolley too, does not go as flat as that one, wheels stay in place, it does mean that a flick with a toe folds down the platform, and the handle slides out so no bending to get the handle, also cheap, £20 from a local builders merchant, don't know why they had it, as it probably wouldn't survive normal site work, I used to use it carefully to haul electricians heavy tool box and drills test equipment etc. Cleaned up it how serves for luggage camera bag etc.
Look after those backs people.
Graham.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if heavy is the cause of my "injury" but i'm sure it played some part since i started photography.
Recently, i've been having severe back pains and finally went to a doctor for an MRU and founf out that i have some disc and nerve damage and i now have to lay off heavy lifting of surgery to fix the problem…
I go out weekly for shoots and i carry everything in a backpack. 
Basically my 5D3, couple of lenses, flash, accessories etc..the bag does get pretty heavy and i bring the same gears out every weekend for a couple of hours for shoots. So MAYBE that isn't such a good idea..i've since bought a trolley and put every on it since i can no longer lift the bag without pain…My next worry now is…how am i going to travel and not carry a bag..hmmm..


----------



## bjd (Apr 6, 2013)

spinworkxroy said:


> I'm not sure if heavy is the cause of my "injury" but i'm sure it played some part since i started photography.
> Recently, i've been having severe back pains and finally went to a doctor for an MRU and founf out that i have some disc and nerve damage and i now have to lay off heavy lifting of surgery to fix the problem…
> I go out weekly for shoots and i carry everything in a backpack.
> Basically my 5D3, couple of lenses, flash, accessories etc..the bag does get pretty heavy and i bring the same gears out every weekend for a couple of hours for shoots. So MAYBE that isn't such a good idea..i've since bought a trolley and put every on it since i can no longer lift the bag without pain…My next worry now is…how am i going to travel and not carry a bag..hmmm..


I'm not a doctor, but I have had 4 slipped discs, 2 have been operated on. Only one thing helps, and obviously there are caveats as to how bad you damage is already, but get a good phsical fitness trainer, learn and do the correct exercises 2-3 times a week. And go swimming regularly if you can. And learn how to lift correctly.
It is amazing how the correct stretching and tension exercises can provide relief very quickly.

I've been hit by stupid movements, I guess when I had to lift heavy things I was prepared. Its, for example, bending to wash my feet in the shower etc that is dangerous. 
My 2 cents.
I wish you luck.


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 6, 2013)

Getting older is no fun  I use a rolling bag and OpTech shoulder harness. I did just get some good news, though. I thought I needed a knee replacement but x-rays showed a foreign body which I hope can be resolved with arthroscopic surgery. I will be meeting with the Orthopedist soon. I have elected to buy lighter gear such as the 70-200 f4l is instead of the 2.8 ii. I am also currently adding fast primes to my kit.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ricku said:


> This is why I'm thinking about switching to full frame mirrorless later this year or the next. Leica and Sony have already proven that FF can be small and light.. Right now, uber expensive Leica is the only choice, but rumor is that Sony and Fuji will release their compact FF systems very soon.



I hope AF speed will be fast enough for street shooters. I love the IQ on my Sony RX1, but not quite happy with AF speed


----------

